# Grrrr!



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Horrifying and disgusting:

100 Sled Dogs Killed In British Columbia Due To Slump In Tourism


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

OMG, I'm mortified and horrified too. To think I have even remotely been associated with a sport where this has happened. The truly rotten part of this is that there would have been groups and people who might have helped. My heart breaks to think that maybe this could have been prevented. There are those in sled dog circles who would have helped had this been brought to their attention. 

I'm speechless and too upset to even think......God my heart is breaking.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That is just so sad................to even think I live so close to that!:shocked::rant::faint:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

The sad thing is this has been going on the past 5 years or so. I heard this crap awhile back and boy was I pissed:mad2: It started when the economy went downhill and there were less tourist. I also heard that snowmobiles took over that business and they no longer needed there faithful working dogs. Freekin animals:yell::smash:uke: I really hope karma gets these kind of people.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Sadly cast71 you are correct. Usually it has been on a much smaller scale and not so "serious" and "abominable".


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I found another article on this horrific crime. It describes more detail of what happened. What took place is disgusting. They could of found all these dogs homes, but it didn't make good financial sense. I guess it didn't make good financial sense, to use euthanasia. People suck. I wish that one dog would of ripped that worthless humans neck out. This scum will get off easy. They always do. Poor animals:rip:

Massacre horrifies B.C.: Man shoots 100 sled dogs


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I cannot post what I hope happens to that man. 

I'm sure you all can figure it out. I hope it happens to him in a slow, methodical way, also. 

If there is a God, I also hope he holds a special place in hell for this guy and anyone else who does this stuff. 

Sick.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

The company he works for is just as bad. They should all burn:target::flame:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Grrrr, just sick!! Totally sick!! These poor dogs were a commodity. The more I read the more disgusted I get. I know people would have stepped up to help, not sure all of them could have been helped, but I know for a fact lots of people would have stepped forward to do so. The abominable deed is done, I guess we can hope karma comes around and takes a huge chunk out of their backsides and then some. What I would choose to do to these people is unprintable. But I would derive great satisfaction from being able to act on my wishes in this case.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

What is this world coming to???????:tape::tsk:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

This is sick and wrong on so many levels, sadly I'm sure that they won't do much about the guy or the company *JUST* because it was dogs.
If it were humans, the guy would be sentenced to death immediately, ughh, can't stand it, a life is a *LIFE*, period.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

stajbs said:


> Grrrr, just sick!! Totally sick!! These poor dogs were a commodity. The more I read the more disgusted I get. I know people would have stepped up to help, not sure all of them could have been helped, but I know for a fact lots of people would have stepped forward to do so. The abominable deed is done, I guess we can hope karma comes around and takes a huge chunk out of their backsides and then some. What I would choose to do to these people is unprintable. But I would derive great satisfaction from being able to act on my wishes in this case.



I'd be right there with you, my friend. 

I hope someone takes care of him and whomever else was part of this.


----------

